# Hunting Dawson WMA



## RWJ (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm new to turkey hunting and hunting Dawson WMA.  I know the most birds were taken there last year but it was also the most hunted area.  

Is it difficult to find a good spot or is it big enough that you can trek the woods and find a good place?  I'm young and have no prob putting some miles on my legs.

Also, how do you make sure you don't encroach on someone else's spot?

Thanks for feedback and any advice.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't "put in" at a spot that someone is already parked at, and know what the land looks like in the are where you are trying to hunt.  Always know basically where you are in comparison to the WMA roads and other access points to the area on the WMA.  If you think that you might be encroaching on someone, don't go in anyways.  You can find another spot trust me.  Just be smart, safe, and courteous.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Start by reading this.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605415


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 10, 2014)

The most birds as in the north ga region or what? No way we killed more on the Forest than cedar creek. I know the last several yrs a good many have been killed. I predict that number falling off a good bit pretty soon.  It is crowded. Atlanta tract is the worse. Opening morning or week or the next. Id advise on not walking all around. You'll see how many hunters are there. Anywhere you go almost on Atlanta tract. I can come in from a different direction. Just don't get upset if you see someone or they see you.


----------



## chadf (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll be selling biscuits and coffee again.
How I pay my out of state hunts, if that tells u anything.

I've counted over 30 trucks on Atlanta track in one morning. You'll never be alone on the forest. That for sure, people are everywhere !


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 11, 2014)

Most of the birds have been killed on Dawson forest.  Most of the deer are gone too.  There's generally 300-400 people a day during turkey season and all they do is call back and forth to each other.


----------



## triton196 (Mar 11, 2014)

I went deer hunting and turkey hunting several times seeing nothing but people. ive never heard a gobbler I guess ill stick to private land public land birds are tough due to the knuckleheads


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Mar 12, 2014)

Buy a national forest map. There are thousands of acres if you drive a bit further north. It will absolutely be less crowded.


----------



## RWJ (Mar 12, 2014)

*thanks*

I read the turkey hunting intro that guy put up and found it to be very informative.  From the records I've reviewed and what everyone has said it seems those woods are hunted pretty hard.  I'm leaning towards just traveling out to Berry College WMA, which is hunted much less.  I have some family in Alabama with a good bit of land I'm going to make a trip to to hunt.  Thanks for the input y'all


----------

